# need fast response!



## Edd01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey i'm looking for a new PC case one that will give me justice i choosen three which are made for negative/positive air flow. 



Thermaltake Armor Jr VC3000BWS - $69.99
Lian-Li PC-60BPLUSII - $150	
Antec 900 Nine Hundred - $89.00

i know the most pricey isn't always the best but lian li are pretty amazingly constructed it's like a shrine for gods but i'm getting tighter on money so wondering wether to go with the li because that will last me longer or the others.

P.S Do you think a ULTRA X-FINITY 600W ATX DUAL RAIL PSU would be enough to power my pc? i have 2 Geforce 7800 about 4-6 fans adding in future water cooling and another hard drive.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i love that antec 900 myself.ive read they cool great.if you are talking about this power supply then yes its a good one.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i just got my 900. If you have any sensible brains to speak of, you will buy the 900 also. Get that, a zalman 7700, and a pair of antec tri-cool 120's for the auxilary mounts, set all to high speed, and you won't even need to think about water cooling. And your ears won't mind much either- even on medium i found the hard drives to be louder than the front fans.

Put it this way- my computer has been running fine with a PASSIVE heat sink for 5 hours with only the fans that come with the case.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd vote the Armor (non-junior), or the CM Stacker, or the 900. :wink:


----------

